# καμηλαύχι



## pshleas (Jun 18, 2009)

Προσφάτως ενημερώθηκα ότι το γνωστό ιμάτιο των ιερέων που εγώ ήξερα ως καλυμαύχι ή καλυμμαύχι είναι στην πραγματικότητα καμηλαύχι (επεξήγηση: αυχένας καμήλας)...

Με πιάσανε κορόιδο πάλι ή έτσι είναι;


----------



## Leximaniac (Jun 18, 2009)

Πάντως στις ιστοσελίδες για εκκλησιαστικά, εκκλησίες κτλ, καλυμαύχι το έχουν. Σχετική αναζήτηση (700+ ανευρέσεις ενώ το καμηλαύχι μόνο 4 και αυτά από εφημερίδες).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 18, 2009)

Καταρχάς είναι το μαύρο "καπέλο" των ιερέων. Όπως βλέπεις πέσανε παρετυμολογίες, γιατί έτυχε να μοιάζει το camella (ποτήρι) με το camelus (καμήλα), αλλά και το "κάλυμμα" και αυχένας να οδηγούν σε *καλυμμαύχι, 
καλημαύχι το [kalimáfxi] & καμηλαύχι το [kamiláfxi] Ο44 : είδος καπέλου με κυλινδρικό σχήμα, που το φορούν οι ορθόδοξοι ιερείς. [καμηλ-: μσν. καμηλαύκι `επίσημο καπέλο΄ ( [f > fx] από λόγ. επίδρ. ίσως και παρετυμ. αυχένας) < υστλατ. camellaucium (camella `κούπα του κρασιού΄)· καλημ-: παρετυμ. καλύπτω]  (ΛΚΝ)
και καμιλαύκι


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

To ΛΝΕΓ στο καλυμμαύκι και καμηλαύκι παραπέμπει στο καμιλαύκι. Επισυνάπτω το σχετικό λήμμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> To ΛΝΕΓ στο καλυμμαύκι και καμηλαύκι παραπέμπει στο καμιλαύκι. Επισυνάπτω το σχετικό λήμμα.



Κι επειδή το gif δεν είναι αρκετά ευκρινές, βάζω το pdf.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Και για να μη βγάζετε τα μάτια σας, από το ΠαπΛεξ:

*καμηλαύκι*
και *καλυμμαύχι* και *καλυμμαύκι*, το (Μ καμηλαύκι και καμηλαύκιν και καμηλλαύκιον και καμελαύκιον και καμελλαύκιον και καμηλαύχι[ο]ν και καλυμμαύχι[ν])· το μαύρο, ψηλό και κυλινδρικό κάλυμμα τής κεφαλής τών ορθόδοξων κληρικών· || (μσν.) κάθε κάλυμμα ανδρικής κεφαλής.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < μσν. καμηλλαύκιον < καμελλαύκιον < λατ. camellaucium < λατ. camella «είδος ποτηριού», με το σχήμα τού οποίου έμοιαζε το καμηλαύκι. Το -η- τού τ. καμηλαύκι οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεσή του με τη λ. κάμηλος (λατ. camelus), πιθ. λόγω τής ομοιότητας τών λατ. τ. camella, camelus. Ο σχηματισμός τού τ. καλυμμαύχι(ν) οφείλεται κι αυτός σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με τους τ. κάλυμμα και αυχήν. Ως β' συνθετικό θεωρήθηκε ο τ. αυχήν είτε λόγω ομοιότητας με το σχήμα τού καμηλαυκιού είτε επειδή αυτό μπορούσε να καλύπτει και τον αυχένα].​
Το ΛΝΕΓ επιλέγει την απλούστερη γραφή *καμιλαύκι*.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2009)

Ιδανική λέξη για εμπλουτισμό του γνωστού γλωσσοδέτη, "Καλημέρα καμηλάρη, καμηλάρη καλημέρα"


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 18, 2009)

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ΛΝΕΓ (στην "πρεμούρα" του να προασπίσει την απλογράφηση, αφού ακολουθεί την άποψη ότι τα δάνεια απλογραφούνται εφόσον ανάγονται σε περίοδο ύστερη της ελληνιστικής - ΟΚ ξεχειλωμένης ελληνιστικής, αφού περιλαμβάνει και την περίοδο της ρωμαϊκής αυτοκρατορίας -) διαπράττει ένα μικρό unfair;

Κατά το λεξικό: "η γραφή με -η οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση προς το ουσιαστικό κάμηλος, λόγω της ομοιότητας των λατινικών λέξεων camella και camelus". Εμένα, αντιθέτως, η γραφή "καμηλλαύκιον" μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικότατη προσπάθεια μεταγραφής της λατινικής λέξης (η απόδοση του -e ως -η είναι συνηθέστατη) 
Αν δεν ταχθούμε αναφανδόν και άνευ όρων υπέρ της απλογράφησης ή αν θέσουμε διαφορετικό χρονικό όριο για την απλογράφηση των λέξεων ξένου ετύμου (π.χ μόνον οι δάνειες λέξεις που απαντούν κατά τους νεώτερους χρόνους), η γραφή "καμηλλαύκι" νομιμοποιείται απόλυτα. 
Αν πάλι αποδεχθούμε την αρχή της απλογράφησης, μήπως τότε θα έπρεπε να προτιμηθεί το "καμελαύκι" (που δεν γνωρίζω αν απαντά καν);

Όλα αυτά, άνευ παρεξηγήσεως. Απορίες διατυπώνω απλώς, οπότε καθόλου δεν αποκλείω οι χαρακτηρισμοί μου να είναι άστοχοι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Τι να παρεξηγήσουμε; Το δικαίωμά σου να έχεις άποψη; (Επιτρέψτε μου εμένα, προς το παρόν, να μην έχω. Δεν τα πάω καλά και με τα εκκλησιαστικά...)

Οπότε, για παραπάνω τεκμηρίωση, προσθέτω απλώς από το _Μεσαιωνικό_ του Κριαρά:

καμηλαύκιν το· καλαμαύχιν· καλυμμαύχι· καλυμμαύχιον· καμαλαύκι· καμελαύκι· καμελαύκιν· καμελαύχιν· καμηλαύκι· καμηλαύχι· καμηλαύχιν· καμηλαύχιον· καμηλάχιον. α) Είδος καλύμματος της κεφαλής: _έβαλον και σγουρούτσικον, κόκκινον καμηλαύχιν_ Διγ. Ζ 3616· β) (εκκλ.) κάλυμμα της κεφαλής των ορθόδοξων ιερέων και μοναχών: _Περί ιερέως δευτεροπανδρεμένου, ότι δεν του εβγάζουν το καμηλαύχι_ Βακτ. αρχιερ. 155· Επήρεν ο καλόγερός του ένα καμηλαύχιον καινούργιο Σεβήρ., Τελ. Σημειωμ. 34ε. [<ουσ. καμηλαύκιον (Σούδα, Du Cange, λ. καμε-, Somav.) <ουσ. καμελαύκιον (7. αι., L-S Suppl., Ζωναράς, Lampe, Meursius, λ. ‑χιον, Du Cange) <μεσν. λατ. camelaucium (Du Cange, Lat., λ. camelaucum, Niermeyer). Οι τ. καλυμμαύχι, καμηλαύκι και ‑χι και σήμ.]​


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 18, 2009)

Νίκελ, ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Η παράθεση του σχετικού λήμματος από το _Μεσαιωνικό_ του Κριαρά είναι χρησιμότατη. Πρώτον, απαντά καταφατικά στην απορία μου για το αν απαντά τύπος "καμελαύκι". Δεύτερον, καθιστά δυσχερέστερη την απάντηση στο πρόβλημα, δεδομένου ότι οι χρησιμοποιηθέντες τύποι που δεν οφείλονται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση είναι μάλλον πολλοί. Τρίτον, δημιουργεί κάποιες απορίες για τη γραφή του λατινικού (ήδη σχηματισμένου) τύπου της λέξης, που είναι (κατά τις παραπομπές Κριαρά) camelaucium (και όχι camellaucium, όπως στα ΠαπΛεξ και ΛΝΕΓ).

Νομίζω ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι πολύ δύσκολο να υποστηριχθεί μία και μοναδική ορθογράφηση της λέξης, με παράλληλο χαρακτηρισμό των λοιπών ορθογραφήσεων ως εσφαλμένων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 18, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ΛΝΕΓ (στην "πρεμούρα" του να προασπίσει την απλογράφηση, αφού ακολουθεί την άποψη ότι τα δάνεια απλογραφούνται εφόσον ανάγονται σε περίοδο ύστερη της ελληνιστικής - ΟΚ ξεχειλωμένης ελληνιστικής, αφού περιλαμβάνει και την περίοδο της ρωμαϊκής αυτοκρατορίας -) διαπράττει ένα μικρό unfair;
> 
> Κατά το λεξικό: "η γραφή με -η οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση προς το ουσιαστικό κάμηλος, λόγω της ομοιότητας των λατινικών λέξεων camella και camelus". Εμένα, αντιθέτως, η γραφή "καμηλλαύκιον" μου φαίνεται φυσιολογικότατη προσπάθεια μεταγραφής της λατινικής λέξης (η απόδοση του -e ως -η είναι συνηθέστατη)



Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ. Και συμφωνώ ότι είναι η μεταγραφή του e, που δίνει την ορθογραφία καμηλ-, κι εκ των υστέρων, όταν έχει αποσπασθεί από την προέλευση camellaucium, η γραφή οδηγεί στην παρετυμολόγηση. Κανένας ...χριστιανός δεν θα ανακάτευε αλλιώς την καμήλα στην ιερατική καλύπτρα.
Ο Μπαμπ. προτείνει ορθογραφία «καμιλαύκι», ενώ κανονικά θα πρόκρινε το λατινογενές «καμηλαύκι», ακριβώς λόγω του πλήθους των τύπων, την απλογραφημένη. Γι’ αυτό και διαφέρει εδώ από τον Ανδριώτη (τον οποίο ακολουθεί συστηματικά στην ετυμολογία στο ΛΝΕΓ) που στα «καλυμμαύκι» και «καλιμαύκι» βλ. καμηλαύκι. Τέλος, το ζήτημα με το «καλυμμαύκι» / «καλυμμαύχι» είναι ότι είναι ομόφωνα «εσφαλμένο» βάσει καταγωγής, αλλά εξίσου δικαιολογημένο όχι μόνο από την παγιωμένη παρετυμολογία του, αλλά ιδίως φωνητικά. Και για όσους δεν έχουν σχέση με ενορίες, θυμίζω και το πρώτο βραβείο στο φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης, "Αν ήμουν πλούσιος", του Δώρου Γεωργιάδη, στίχοι Σ. Τσώτου ... 
Ξημέρωμα στη γειτονιά,
τρέχει ο παπάς στη λειτουργιά,
το καλυμμαύχι του στ' αυτιά
μες το βοριά. (sic :))


----------



## Costas (Jun 20, 2009)

Αν είναι να απλογραφήσουμε (καμία αντίρρηση!), τότε γιατί όχι καμιλάφκ/χι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2009)

Ξέθαμα, μια και η λέξη αποτελεί το θέμα του σημερινού σημειώματος της _Άσπρης λέξης_:

Το _καμηλαύκι_ (ή _καμελαύκι_, _καμελαύκιν, καμελαύχιν, καμηλαύχι, καμηλαύχιν, καμηλαύχιον, καμηλάχιον_) είναι το μαύρο, ψηλό, σκληρό και κυλινδρικό κάλυμμα της κεφαλής των ορθόδοξων ιερέων και μοναχών. Το καμηλαύκι των ιερέων διαθέτει γωνιώδες γείσο, ενώ των μοναχών είναι πιο χαμηλό χωρίς γείσο. Οι ιερείς το φορούν πάντοτε εκτός από την ώρα της θείας λειτουργίας.

Το καμηλαύκι, λόγω του σχήματός του, προέρχεται από το λατινικό _camellaucium_, το οποίο παράγεται από το _camella_, που σήμαινε «κούπα του κρασιού». Εξαιτίας της ηχητικής ομοιότητας ανάμεσα στις λέξεις _camella_ και _camelus_, δηλαδή «καμήλα», προέκυψε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση της λέξης _καμηλαύκι_ με την _καμήλα_, γι’ αυτό και η γραφή που επικράτησε είναι με −η−. Συχνότερα απαντάται ο τύπος _καλυμμαύκι_ εξαιτίας πάλι παρετυμολογικής σύνδεσης με τις λέξεις κ_άλυμμα + αυχένας_, επειδή το συγκεκριμένο ένδυμα σκεπάζει και τον αυχένα των ιερέων.

Το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη προτείνει την απλούστερη γραφή _καμιλαύκι_, ενώ το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής τη γραφή _καλημαύχι_ και _καμηλαύχι_.

Στην Ιεράπετρα της Κρήτης βρίσκεται το χωριό Καλαμαύκα. Πιθανολογείται ότι το χωριό πήρε το όνομά του από το _καλυμμαύκι_, επειδή ο βράχος στην κορυφή του Κάστελου, που είναι χτισμένο το χωριό, μοιάζει με το καλυμμαύκι του παπά.​


----------

